# My newb question.



## Corins (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking at getting an ATV to plow my own driveway. There is a 2007 Arctic Cat 400 for sale locally with only 600km on it, comes with plow and winch, would this be good enough to plow with or will it be lacking some power?

Originally I was looking at getting a new 2011 Arctic Cat 550, but at less then half the price of a new, if the 400 will be good enough I'm wondering if I should just go that way instead.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I use a Kawasaki 360 and it works fine with a 60" blade. Power has never been a problem with it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The 400 should have plenty of power to plow with.


----------

